# Double duty speaker input???



## Rainbow6 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking here for some time & just today joined the site. I lurked at Chase & Chane's sites for some time as well.

At any rate, a few years ago I lost my home & A/V equipment to a fire, including a pair of A5's, which I loved. Now, nearly two years later, I am rebuilding. I have a few permanent components & others are temporary, equipment that survived in storage.

So, right now I am running my permanent Onkyo TX-NR5010 (which I love), to power a 2 pair set of first production run Bose 601 Series III's. Yep, nearly 20 years old & way over due for an upgrade, but in excellent condition & the perform pretty well for HT particularly. I also am using a Q600C from KEF for my center channel (it may be a keeper, depending on timbre issues).

While cost is somewhat a factor, it is not the only factor & it is only a factor to the extent of how quickly I want to have everything. As I said, I have components that work okay that are in new-like condition, so I don't mind doing this in phases. I also have a small theater in the house, but that is another story for another day.

At any rate, this is for the living room, where most watching is done & where all music enjoyment takes place. The room itself is about 20' x 30' with 10' ceilings. I'd prefer to stay away from in-wall speakers as well.

At any rate, I think what I am asking is for any input or suggestions on speakers. I like Klipsch (RF-72) for music okay, but I cannot stand watching some movies on them. The higher frequencies sound so harsh to me & it drives me nuts.

What I have considered so far is as follows:
Chane A5RX-C (either 4 or 5 of these towers, which I can afford comfortably at one time)
SVS Prime (Same as above)
SVS Ultra (2 or 3 now & 2 or 3 in 6 months)
HTD Level 3 (had never heard them till this weekend, nice for HT, not so great musically)

What are your thoughts about these? Are there any strong contenders that would serve well for double duty? Since I am going with towers (shelf speakers would be okay, if they surprise), aesthetics are somewhat a factor. The HTD has a nice macassar ebony finish that I like, but piano black, or a cherry look would be okay too. The ultras have onboard subs, but I am not sure if that would be a plus or not, having never heard them. The ultras do have a nice modern look though. There are just so many options...

One thing for sure, I would like to go with a smaller company. I think smaller outfits spend more time perfecting their offerings & have better customer service. I would also prefer to go a little on the large side for my current room, as we are looking at building a new place in a couple years.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, George. Sorry to hear about your misfortune and for the delay, I'll answer your question the best I can.

*Chane A5RX-C* (either 4 or 5 of these towers, which I can afford comfortably at one time)
I have not yet heard the Chane line, but the reviews and owners' impressions are extremely positive, as you know. I don't see where you could possibly go wrong with these. An A5 center would be something!
*
SVS Prime* (Same as above)
I am reviewing the Prime Satellite (review upcoming) and heard the entire Prime line at the 2014 RMAF. Without giving too much away, I'll say now that I highly recommend this line. But if you can afford the Ultra line...
*
SVS Ultra* (2 or 3 now & 2 or 3 in 6 months)
You can't go wrong, here. The technology and performance offered is incongruent with the low prices asked, it will put you in the top few percent of the best there is, in my opinion. I would be very happy with an Ultra based HT/music system. The SVS Bill of Rights is a great way to determine if YOU will be happy.
*
HTD Level 3 *(had never heard them till this weekend, nice for HT, not so great musically)
Kind of answered your own question, here. 


I would put the Arx and Ultra at the head of the list. I hope this helps you, George.


----------

